# I hate Fox..



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Huge pitching matchup today at Shea. Sheets vs. Johan and I can't watch it because of stupid Fox's BS blackout rule. Total crap. If they aren't interested in anything but the Spanks and Sox then let us watch what we want. Ridiculous.. :nono2:


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

scott72 said:


> Huge pitching matchup today at Shea. Sheets vs. Johan and I can't watch it because of stupid Fox's BS blackout rule. Total crap. If they aren't interested in anything but the Spanks and Sox then let us watch what we want. Ridiculous.. :nono2:


Don't you know the whole world revolves around the Yanks and Red Sox? It's friggin ridiculous.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

No wonder everyone outside of those two areas love to hate those teams..I'm so tired of Yankee and Red Sox baseball being jammed down my throat..


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

phatmatt1215 said:


> Don't you know the whole world revolves around the Yanks and Red Sox? (


Yes, but primarily the Yankees.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I enjoy watching the Yanks and Soxs but I like to be able to "choose".

Because of the Yanks and Sox there is more American League baseball shown than National League. Everyone knows we play "real" baseball in the NL.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

scott72 said:


> Huge pitching matchup today at Shea. Sheets vs. Johan and I can't watch it because of stupid Fox's BS blackout rule. Total crap. If they aren't interested in anything but the Spanks and Sox then let us watch what we want. Ridiculous.. :nono2:


Teams have the opportunity to schedule outside of-either before or after-the blackout period. Many do.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just FYI it is MLB's blackout rule....Fox has to abide by it.

Justin


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

scott72 said:


> No wonder everyone outside of those two areas love to hate those teams..I'm so tired of Yankee and Red Sox baseball being jammed down my throat..


Some of us inside those two areas love to hate them too. Die hard Mets fan! HATE the Yanks.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

scott72 said:


> Huge pitching matchup today at Shea. Sheets vs. Johan and I can't watch it because of stupid Fox's BS blackout rule. Total crap. If they aren't interested in anything but the Spanks and Sox then let us watch what we want. Ridiculous.. :nono2:


Upon further review the game you reference is outside the blackout period and is on SNY for the Mets and FSN for the Brewers or online on MLB TV. So, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Jestr40 (Jul 23, 2007)

John W said:


> Upon further review the game you reference is outside the blackout period and is on SNY for the Mets and FSN for the Brewers or online on MLB TV. So, I don't know what you're talking about.


NO, actually it IS blacked out to everyone except those in NYC and Milwaulkee areas. The OP is in Iowa, so no games.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Jestr40 said:


> NO, actually it IS blacked out to everyone except those in NYC and Milwaulkee areas. The OP is in Iowa, so no games.


I'm watching it right now in Huntington Indiana on MLB TV which follows the blackout rules.

Of course, unless he has FSN-WI as an RSN or has subscribed to the MLB package, he wouldn't be able to see this game no matter when it was played, unless it was nationally televised. But, thats not really how his OP came across.


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

I was available in the Milwaukee Area BUT, 

Only on the Low Power WMLW Ch. 41. (part of the broadcast package) They get X# of games to broadcast. Why I don't know. They also have several Saturday games that are broadcast in spanish only. 

Despite the fog in Shea, the picture was terrible. Ghosts like crazy, very soft Picture. Very close to unwatchable.


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Just FYI it is MLB's blackout rule....Fox has to abide by it.
> 
> Justin


No, FOX paid good money so that this blackout was put into place. So yes, it is MLB's rule, but Fox isnt' "abiding" by it, they created it.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

The fact that FOX shows *one* game during a 3-4 hour period in each market on Saturday, should give them the right to black out all other games during that particular broadcast period. This protects the local FOX affiliate's rights. But to black out all games, all day long, is just ludicrous. It results in decreased viewership for MLB and diminished advertising getting into the face of MLB fans (and that is what it's really all about). So, I don't see how the rule makes any sense, regardless of whether it's a FOX rule or a MLB rule.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Car1181 said:


> Some of us inside those two areas love to hate them too. Die hard Mets fan! HATE the Yanks.


And others feel the other way round.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

Face it nationwide....Yankees vs Red Sox is a huge ratings getter.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Fox needs to just get out of broadcasting sporting events. Everyone is getting tired of being forced to watch the 1 game on there local Fox affiliate every Saturday. MLB should force every team to go ahead and put there games on in the evening on Saturdays because so many games are not able to be seen because of Fox's exclusive broadcast window untill 7 p.m. Eastern Time on Saturdays. The Commissioners office needs to remedy this situation. Maybe next year they will if a new map is drawn, and Blackouts are reduced, and if they make Fox put all of there games on MLB Extra Innings on Saturdays. Everyone is getting tired of missing other Saturday Afternoon Games. I know I am upset when I can't see a Cubs Afternoon Saturday game.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

bones boy said:


> But to black out all games, all day long, is just ludicrous.


And, it is NOT what they do!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

John W said:


> And, it is NOT what they do!


Yes It is. Other Games are NOT Available outside there broadcast market. The games should be made available to everyone who pays for the MLB Extra Innings Package. All baseball games should be viewable, and they aren't.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

phatmatt1215 said:


> Don't you know the whole world revolves around the Yanks and Red Sox? It's friggin ridiculous.


Let's Go Yankees!

(Seriously, I also think the MLB Fox blackout sucks. We pay extra for MLB EI, let us watch the RSN games on Saturday!)


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

The Yankees and Reds Sox do pull in ratings, but I can't help but believe that the bulk of those ratings are from the New York and Boston area...2 huge media markets (NY being the largest in the US). MLB is pulling in lots of viewers but they're concentrated in a tiny part of the country.

Hey, it's a great rivalry...one of the greatest in sports. I'll give MLB a little break when the two teams play each other. What bothers me more is that the vast majority of MLB games broadcast by ESPN and Fox are either the Yankees or the Red Sox.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

John W said:


> Upon further review the game you reference is outside the blackout period and is on SNY for the Mets and FSN for the Brewers or online on MLB TV. So, I don't know what you're talking about.


Your wrong. It's blacked out everywhere here and is not outside the blackout period. For some reason MLB TV isn't following the blackout Saturday rules which violates the contract Fox has with MLB, but that's not my problem.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

John W said:


> I'm watching it right now in Huntington Indiana on MLB TV which follows the blackout rules.
> 
> Of course, unless he has FSN-WI as an RSN or has subscribed to the MLB package, he wouldn't be able to see this game no matter when it was played, unless it was nationally televised. But, thats not really how his OP came across.


I have EI + SF. No game..


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Baldmaga said:


> No, FOX paid good money so that this blackout was put into place. So yes, it is MLB's rule, but Fox isnt' "abiding" by it, they created it.


Exactly..


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Msguy said:


> Yes It is. Other Games are NOT Available outside there broadcast market. The games should be made available to everyone who pays for the MLB Extra Innings Package. All baseball games should be viewable, and they aren't.


It's not all day, but from 1 EST to 6 EST or something like that. So basically any afternoon games your teams plays are blacked unless they're on the Fox docket.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

While we're dumping on FOX, would they please get rid of the dumb blonde, Jeanne Zalasko. She is horrible.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Game Fan said:


> While we're dumping on FOX, would they please get rid of the dumb blonde, Jeanne Zalasko. She is horrible.


Yes she is...


----------



## lewah33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Game Fan said:


> While we're dumping on FOX, would they please get rid of the dumb blonde, Jeanne Zalasko. She is horrible.


The pre-game show with Zelasko and Kennedy is terrible, I agree, but McCarver and Buck are 2 of the worst annoucers evah. McCarver makes pronoucements about today's players that are off base, jealous and poorly thought out. Buck just said the Sox would have traded Coco Crisp if they had more faith in Elsbury - which is not the correct read on the situation. The Sox may trade Crisp and are platooning him with Elsbury to showcase him and increase his value. A shortened spring training and Coco being injured at the begining of it didn't help matters much.


----------



## lewah33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Msguy said:


> Fox needs to just get out of broadcasting sporting events. Everyone is getting tired of being forced to watch the 1 game on there local Fox affiliate every Saturday. MLB should force every team to go ahead and put there games on in the evening on Saturdays because so many games are not able to be seen because of Fox's exclusive broadcast window untill 7 p.m. Eastern Time on Saturdays. The Commissioners office needs to remedy this situation. Maybe next year they will if a new map is drawn, and Blackouts are reduced, and if they make Fox put all of there games on MLB Extra Innings on Saturdays. Everyone is getting tired of missing other Saturday Afternoon Games. I know I am upset when I can't see a Cubs Afternoon Saturday game.


I hate their sports coverage, but would much rather they get out of the news business.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

scott72 said:


> It's not all day, but from 1 EST to 6 EST or something like that. So basically any afternoon games your teams plays are blacked unless they're on the Fox docket.


Games that started today at 1 PM EDT were available where I am. Tigers-White Sox on CSN Chicago and every 1 PM game on MLB TV on the internet. Thats a fact.


----------



## Jestr40 (Jul 23, 2007)

John W said:


> I'm watching it right now in Huntington Indiana on MLB TV which follows the blackout rules.
> 
> Of course, unless he has FSN-WI as an RSN or has subscribed to the MLB package, he wouldn't be able to see this game no matter when it was played, unless it was nationally televised. But, thats not really how his OP came across.


OK, we should agree that 99% of us are talking about actual TV, NOT TV on the computer!


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

lewah33 said:


> The pre-game show with Zelasko and Kennedy is terrible, I agree, but McCarver and Buck are 2 of the worst annoucers evah. McCarver makes pronoucements about today's players that are off base, jealous and poorly thought out. .


Agreed!


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Jestr40 said:


> OK, we should agree that 99% of us are talking about actual TV, NOT TV on the computer!


And, I watched the Tigers and White Sox on CSN Chicago via Dish Network in a 1 PM EDT game in the clear on my TV.

And, as I said, MLB-TV on the net follows the same blackout rules as exist for TV.

This really isn't that complicated. The time period of the Fox Saturday game is all that is blacked out, period. If you have the appropriate package and are in the proper RSN area for the game you want to watch, and know how to change channels on a television set, you should be OK.

Of course, if the OP and you are talking about the EI package that is exclusive to Direct TV-enjoy your blackout.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

alexjb12 said:


> Agreed!


Ditto. Much rather see the game on YES. I'm not nuts about ESPN either.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The Dodgers and Angeles will be on Fox like 3 or 4 times combined this year. I think They have the Yanks and Redsox on that many times in the first month. Where is the balance!?!?!?!?!??! Heck, I think the Angeles have beaten the Yankess as many times or more than the Redsox in the regular season and playoffs over the last 6 or 7 years....


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The Dodgers and Angeles will be on Fox like 3 or 4 times combined this year. I think They have the Yanks and Redsox on that many times in the first month. Where is the balance!?!?!?!?!??! Heck, I think the Angeles have beaten the Yankess as many times or more than the Redsox in the regular season and playoffs over the last 6 or 7 years....


There is no balance, it's about the ratings. NY being the #1 DMA in the country and ex New Yorkers being all over the country. You are going to see more both Yankee and Met games if they continue be contending teams. And let's face it, even a 3rd or 4th place NY team will outdraw a first place team from most of the rest of the country for viewers. There is no doubt though, Fox needs to offer more regional coverage.


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

It isn't that the Fox game is the one and only televised game on Saturdays. I had a local Braves game on tv at noon. It's that any games can't be televised while the Fox game is on. The other six days of the week you can watch whatever you want, I don't know why you get bent out of shape about Saturday baseball. If your local team is on before or after the Fox game, watch it and quit gripeing about not being able to watch one game out of the week.


----------



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well let me join in on the FOX hate parade as well. NASCAR was scheduled to come on at 8PM tonight. Well apparently there was a rain delay at the baseball game that came on previously. That's fine, can't control the weather, but because of that, all of the NASCAR pre-show is essentially cut out and we don't even get to see the green flag start, we see from the second half of the first lap on and get a chance to then see the start via videotape. FOX showed the baseball game up to that point and then switched it over to FX. Well, genius FOX people, put the game on FX from the start after a brief toss over via the national FOX feed so that people know where the game is, or even just continually run a crawl at the bottom alerting people that the game is now on FX and then just leave NASCAR be. NASCAR needs to accommodate baseball, but I guarantee that if it were the other way around and the NASCAR event was running late and baseball were coming on, we'd be the ones getting the boot and baseball would take over.

Come on FOX you own so many networks you've gotta be able to find some place to put your programming. Pull off FOX News for a bit and throw baseball on there. :-X


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rockaway1836 said:


> There is no balance, it's about the ratings. NY being the #1 DMA in the country and ex New Yorkers being all over the country. You are going to see more both Yankee and Met games if they continue be contending teams. And let's face it, even a 3rd or 4th place NY team will outdraw a first place team from most of the rest of the country for viewers. There is no doubt though, Fox needs to offer more regional coverage.


Oh, I know its all about ratings... Its the same reason my Lakers are on national TV constantly, but my Clippers get almost no national love...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rockaway1836 said:


> There is no balance, it's about the ratings. NY being the #1 DMA in the country and ex New Yorkers being all over the country. You are going to see more both Yankee and Met games if they continue be contending teams. And let's face it, even a 3rd or 4th place NY team will outdraw a first place team from most of the rest of the country for viewers. There is no doubt though, Fox needs to offer more regional coverage.


Oh, I know its all about ratings... Its the same reason my Lakers are on national TV constantly, but my Clippers get almost no national love...


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

durl said:


> The Yankees and Reds Sox do pull in ratings, but I can't help but believe that the bulk of those ratings are from the New York and Boston area...2 huge media markets (NY being the largest in the US). MLB is pulling in lots of viewers but they're concentrated in a tiny part of the country.
> 
> Hey, it's a great rivalry...one of the greatest in sports. I'll give MLB a little break when the two teams play each other. What bothers me more is that the vast majority of MLB games broadcast by ESPN and Fox are either the Yankees or the Red Sox.


Durl - I think you got it wrong. Some facts as to why Sox-Yanks are on so often. "Red Sox Nation" has chapters with dues paying members in all 50 states AND in over 60 countries! That might be more countries than Ohio towns with Reds supporters! The Yanks have similar worldwide support. Walk around most any city in the country (including Cinci) and you'll see Sox or Yank hats and shirts. Love 'em or hate 'em, people want Sox-Yanks on TV. If the Reds fans want more exposure, it's easy - forget the Big Red Machine days, they are history- and tell the 2008 Reds to get better!


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

lewah33 said:


> The pre-game show with Zelasko and Kennedy is terrible, I agree, but McCarver and Buck are 2 of the worst annoucers evah. McCarver makes pronoucements about today's players that are off base, jealous and poorly thought out. Buck just said the Sox would have traded Coco Crisp if they had more faith in Elsbury - which is not the correct read on the situation. The Sox may trade Crisp and are platooning him with Elsbury to showcase him and increase his value. A shortened spring training and Coco being injured at the begining of it didn't help matters much.


Right on about the Fox pre-game, post-game and in-game Zelasko time. Awful!!! She's as bad, or worse, than some of the (also) PC sports reporters local stations feel compelled to air. Kennedy isn't too bad, he does know something about baseball, but apparently not too much since no team has hired him lately! Buck/McCarver are probably the most over-rated tandem in sports (closely followed by Buck and the cowboy). And, you are correct about Coco - they are hoping he'll show himself off so they can move him and his very big salary. Jacoby comes in at about $400k, a tenth or less of Coco's salary.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

John W said:


> Of course, if the OP and you are talking about the EI package that is exclusive to Direct TV-enjoy your blackout.


Of course that's what I'm talking about. Despite being in the Brewer's market, subbing to EI is the only wayI get them which means blackouts during any Sat afternoon games. I think we all know you can get your local RSN team during Sat afternoons, but not all of us can get our favorite team in our area. If MLB TV is letting you get ANY game during Sat afternoons, then they surely are NOT following the same blackout rules as EI is forced to follow.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

illuminations25 said:


> Well let me join in on the FOX hate parade as well. NASCAR was scheduled to come on at 8PM tonight. Well apparently there was a rain delay at the baseball game that came on previously. That's fine, can't control the weather, but because of that, all of the NASCAR pre-show is essentially cut out and we don't even get to see the green flag start, we see from the second half of the first lap on and get a chance to then see the start via videotape. FOX showed the baseball game up to that point and then switched it over to FX. Well, genius FOX people, put the game on FX from the start after a brief toss over via the national FOX feed so that people know where the game is, or even just continually run a crawl at the bottom alerting people that the game is now on FX and then just leave NASCAR be. NASCAR needs to accommodate baseball, but I guarantee that if it were the other way around and the NASCAR event was running late and baseball were coming on, we'd be the ones getting the boot and baseball would take over.
> 
> Come on FOX you own so many networks you've gotta be able to find some place to put your programming. Pull off FOX News for a bit and throw baseball on there. :-X


I agree, that was ridiculous. They're so desperate to jam Yanks/Sox baseball down our throats that we have to miss the green flag just so everyone could see the Sox win. Disgusting..


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Randal Graves said:


> It isn't that the Fox game is the one and only televised game on Saturdays. I had a local Braves game on tv at noon. It's that any games can't be televised while the Fox game is on. The other six days of the week you can watch whatever you want, I don't know why you get bent out of shape about Saturday baseball. If your local team is on before or after the Fox game, watch it and quit gripeing about not being able to watch one game out of the week.


That is just it. Saturday Afternoons is one of the only times i have off during the week to actually watch some afternoon baseball and I'm always stuck with the 1 and only Fox game out of the week. All the baseball games need to be available. Not just 1 on Saturday afternoon and the 1 "Sometimes" that will be on my local RSN. I want a choice of games. You Still don't get it. :nono:


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Msguy said:


> That is just it. Saturday Afternoons is one of the only times i have off during the week to actually watch some afternoon baseball and I'm always stuck with the 1 and only Fox game out of the week. All the baseball games need to be available. Not just 1 on Saturday afternoon and the 1 "Sometimes" that will be on my local RSN. I want a choice of games. You Still don't get it. :nono:


Maybe he's unemployed and can watch everyday because it's pretty obvious to understand why some of us would want to see our teams on Saturday.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

John W said:


> *And, I watched the Tigers and White Sox on CSN Chicago via Dish Network in a 1 PM EDT game in the clear on my TV.*
> 
> And, as I said, MLB-TV on the net follows the same blackout rules as exist for TV.
> 
> ...


Is that because CSN-Chicago is your local RSN?

If Fox wants to show baseball games fine, but only show ONE game per week, not 3.


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

bones boy said:


> The fact that FOX shows *one* game during a 3-4 hour period in each market on Saturday, should give them the right to black out all other games during that particular broadcast period. This protects the local FOX affiliate's rights. But to black out all games, all day long, is just ludicrous. It results in decreased viewership for MLB and diminished advertising getting into the face of MLB fans (and that is what it's really all about). So, I don't see how the rule makes any sense, regardless of whether it's a FOX rule or a MLB rule.


Black out all games all day long? After the FOX game all markets are open. And as someone earlier mentioned, FOX paid dearly for the right to that 5hr window. After the FOX game was over I watched the Royals/Twins on FSN-KC in HD, the Royals chose not to schedule their game during the FOX blackout period so their fans could watch the game. Put the blame where it is due, directly on the teams who choose to schedule their games during this period.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

illuminations25 said:


> Well let me join in on the FOX hate parade as well. NASCAR was scheduled to come on at 8PM tonight. Well apparently there was a rain delay at the baseball game that came on previously. That's fine, can't control the weather, but because of that, all of the NASCAR pre-show is essentially cut out and we don't even get to see the green flag start, we see from the second half of the first lap on and get a chance to then see the start via videotape. FOX showed the baseball game up to that point and then switched it over to FX. Well, genius FOX people, put the game on FX from the start after a brief toss over via the national FOX feed so that people know where the game is, or even just continually run a crawl at the bottom alerting people that the game is now on FX and then just leave NASCAR be. NASCAR needs to accommodate baseball, but I guarantee that if it were the other way around and the NASCAR event was running late and baseball were coming on, we'd be the ones getting the boot and baseball would take over.
> 
> Come on FOX you own so many networks you've gotta be able to find some place to put your programming. Pull off FOX News for a bit and throw baseball on there. :-X


Funny as a Yankee fan I wondered why the hell did it matter if you missed the beginning of the race or why not just play it back on tape, or whatever. Obviously both are important to a viewer. Fox totally botched this entire thing. I never heard Buck say anything about having to switch over, a crawl would have been nice for those fast forwarding between pitches even if he did say something. They have used the crawl method in previous years during playoffs. Not sure how they messed this up so bad. Even worse I was watching the game on DVR, so it would not have mattered.

You can make a case for either ending game on FX or starting Nascar on FX. One thing I am pretty sure there is no HD FX.

Oh the pregame with Zelisko (sp?) is awful,

I also remember a time last year where the Yankee game on Yes was not televised live b/c Fox had the national game at the same time. I didn't watch Fox, I don't think basbeball is a sport like Football where you watch whatever they show you, I think most of us watch our teams otherwise will not sit down to watch a game without our favorite team. Of course I could be wrong


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

scott72 said:


> I agree, that was ridiculous. They're so desperate to jam Yanks/Sox baseball down our throats that we have to miss the green flag just so everyone could see the Sox win. Disgusting..


Scott - would you say that if the Yanks were ahead? I think not, judging by your hat!

Back to Fox for a moment - Buck/McCarver and Zelesko are probably the worst, but Joe Morgan belongs right in there with them in my view. Jon Miller is okay though.


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

Msguy said:


> That is just it. Saturday Afternoons is one of the only times i have off during the week to actually watch some afternoon baseball and I'm always stuck with the 1 and only Fox game out of the week. All the baseball games need to be available. Not just 1 on Saturday afternoon and the 1 "Sometimes" that will be on my local RSN. I want a choice of games. You Still don't get it. :nono:


First of all, you should ease Up On Capitailization. Second, I wasn't talking directly to you, just in general. Also you can record games on a VCR or DVR and watch them later.


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

scott72 said:


> Maybe he's unemployed and can watch everyday because it's pretty obvious to understand why some of us would want to see our teams on Saturday.


Not that it's any of your business, but no. When I said you can watch the other six days of the week, I meant games are on at other times besides Saturday. Which can be recorded on a VCR or DVR to watch when it is convenient. Don't tell me that just because you can't always watch your team on Saturday that you can't at all.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill D said:


> You can make a case for either ending game on FX or starting Nascar on FX. One thing I am pretty sure there is no HD FX.


FX HD did have the game in HD. I switched over there as soon as Buck made the announcement that they would have the end of the game there if it went past the top of the hour.

And might I add that was the only intelligent thing Buck said the whole afternoon. I wish some other network would pick up MLB and NFL from fox just so that we wouldn't have to listen to him. Or maybe FOX will just fire him (and McCarver)... Please!! And those silly Bud ads that have people coming up to him to asking him to make a call. That's one heck of an ego you got there buddy!


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

CapeCodder said:


> Durl - I think you got it wrong. Some facts as to why Sox-Yanks are on so often. "Red Sox Nation" has chapters with dues paying members in all 50 states AND in over 60 countries! That might be more countries than Ohio towns with Reds supporters! The Yanks have similar worldwide support. Walk around most any city in the country (including Cinci) and you'll see Sox or Yank hats and shirts. Love 'em or hate 'em, people want Sox-Yanks on TV. If the Reds fans want more exposure, it's easy - forget the Big Red Machine days, they are history- and tell the 2008 Reds to get better!


I don't doubt that the Red Sox and Yankees have fans all over the country. They are great teams with great traditions and deserve a good level of coverage. There are a couple of other teams that Fox carries regularly on Saturday games that also have broad appeal: Braves and Cubs. Both of these teams have had something in common: a local network that would broadcast most of their games to a national television audience, helping to maintain their fan support. It seems to me that if a national television audience increases fan support, it would be in MLB's interest to show more teams and work harder to increase support for teams in other markets besides NY and Boston.

Although my avatar might make one think otherwise, I am not pushing for more Reds games to be televised. I live within their MLB market and see over 100 Reds games a year. I would, however, like to watch teams such as Kansas City, Colorado, and Texas just to have a variety and watch teams that we typically only get to see on highlight shows...or when they play the Yankees or Red Sox on a Saturday.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

CapeCodder said:


> Scott - would you say that if the Yanks were ahead? I think not, judging by your hat!
> 
> Back to Fox for a moment - Buck/McCarver and Zelesko are probably the worst, but Joe Morgan belongs right in there with them in my view. Jon Miller is okay though.


Honestly I could care less about both the Sox or the Yanks. Forcing us to watch thus making us miss the green flag was inexcusable.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Randal Graves said:


> Not that it's any of your business, but no. When I said you can watch the other six days of the week, I meant games are on at other times besides Saturday. Which can be recorded on a VCR or DVR to watch when it is convenient. Don't tell me that just because you can't always watch your team on Saturday that you can't at all.


 Yes I can watch Brewer games at other times, but for many who work weekday night schedules, Saturday days are times when they are available to watch. How frustrated they must be to not be able to watch on those days either.


----------

